# Current Slipper List



## Elena (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's what I'm growing at the moment. A couple of these will probably go to new homes soon and I have a few things on my wish list but I'm generally quite happy with what I have now.

Mexipedium xerophyticum

Paph Delophyllum (glaucophyllum x delenatii)
Paph Hsinying Franz (Paph. rothschildianum 'In Charm' x Stoned Susan 'In Charm')
Paph Jade Lauren Whales (White Knight 'Full Moon' x Christmas Snow 'Jade')
Paph. Lady Isabel (stonei 'Henry' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum ‘Mount Millais’ FCC/RHS-FCCAOS x stonei)
Paph Michael Koopowitz (philippinense var roebelinii 'Red Spider'x sanderianum 'Red Spider')
Paph. Prince Edward of York (sanderianum 'Long Red Petal' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Paph Rosy Dawn ‘Superbum’ AGM/RHS
Paph Saint Swithin (roth 'Bion' FCC/AOS x phil var. roebelinii 'Birch Point' HCC/AOS)
Paph Saint Swithin (phil ‘Select x roth ‘Mont Millais’ FCC/RHS-FCC/AOS)
Paph. Vera Pellechia (Saint Swithin x stonei)
Paph Wössner Vietnam Love (micranthum x vietnamense)

Paph bellatulum var. album 'Pure Snow' x self
Paph concolor
Paph delenatii var. album "White Shine" x self
Paph. delenatii var. album x self
Paph fairrieanum (‘Will Scarlet’ x ‘#1’)
Paph. fairrieanum 'Queen of Spade' x self
Paph helenae
Paph. henryanum x sib
Paph. henryanum x sib
Paph. leucochilum x sib ('Jeanie' AM/AOS x 'Red Sunset')
Paph. micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x sib ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
Paph. niveum x sib ('Full Moon' x 'Jumbo Snow Ball')
Paph philippinense var. roebelinii
Paph rothschildianum x sib ('Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Rex' FCC/AOS)
Paph. sanderianum (‘Twister’ x ‘Henry’)
Paph stonei x sib ('Maybrook' AM/AOS x 'Golden Boy')
Paph tigrinum
Paph . tranlienianum
Paph vietnamense
Paph. wilhelminiae ('Equanimity'AM/AOS x 'Ron')

Phrag Jason Fischer

Yes, I probably could do with more Phrags :rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 26, 2008)

wow, this is a great selection, you have there, Elena. Are those albums looking for a new home??  Jean


----------



## charlie c (Aug 26, 2008)

Oooh, Elena,

I fear the hook is in deep:rollhappy:

Nice selections with some great parents. I'll be looking forward to seeing some of those in bloom (as I'm SURE you are).

charlie c


----------



## Elena (Aug 26, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Are those albums looking for a new home??  Jean



I'm afraid not  



> I'll be looking forward to seeing some of those in bloom (as I'm SURE you are)



I am. I've a couple of buds and the wait is killing me :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2008)

Elena said:


> Phrag Jason Fischer
> 
> Yes, I probably could do with more Phrags :rollhappy:



Poor thing; all those plants and only one beauty!


----------



## Elena (Aug 26, 2008)

At least it's a besseae hybrid


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2008)

A glimmer of hope!

Just joking, there are a few paphs there I would love to have also.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 26, 2008)

Great inventory!!


----------



## Elena (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't updated this in a while so here's how things are looking at the moment. Not a lot of change mostly due to the lack of space :rollhappy:

New things are in *bold* and things I no longer own are underlined.

Mexipedium xerophyticum

*Paph Armeni White (armeniacum x delenatii)
Paph Chou-Yi Yuki (hangianum x niveum)*
Paph Delophyllum (glaucophyllum x delenatii)
Paph Hsinying Franz (Paph. rothschildianum 'In Charm' x Stoned Susan 'In Charm')
Paph Jade Lauren Whales (White Knight 'Full Moon' x Christmas Snow 'Jade')
*Paph. Joyce Hasegawa (delenatii x emersonii)*
Paph. Lady Isabel (stonei 'Henry' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum ‘Mount Millais’ FCC/RHS-FCCAOS x stonei)
Paph Michael Koopowitz (philippinense var roebelinii 'Red Spider'x sanderianum 'Red Spider')
Paph. Prince Edward of York (sanderianum 'Long Red Petal' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Paph Rosy Dawn ‘Superbum’ AGM/RHS
Paph Saint Swithin (roth 'Bion' FCC/AOS x phil var. roebelinii 'Birch Point' HCC/AOS)
Paph Saint Swithin (phil ‘Select x roth ‘Mont Millais’ FCC/RHS-FCC/AOS)
Paph. Vera Pellechia (Saint Swithin x stonei)
Paph Wössner Vietnam Love (micranthum x vietnamense)


Paph bellatulum var. album 'Pure Snow' x self
Paph concolor
Paph delenatii var. album "White Shine" x self
Paph. delenatii var. album x self
Paph fairrieanum (‘Will Scarlet’ x ‘#1’)
Paph. fairrieanum 'Queen of Spade' AM/AOS x self
Paph helenae
Paph. henryanum x sib
Paph. henryanum x sib
Paph. leucochilum x sib ('Jeanie' AM/AOS x 'Red Sunset')
Paph. micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x sib ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
Paph. niveum x sib ('Full Moon' x 'Jumbo Snow Ball')
Paph philippinense var. roebelinii
Paph rothschildianum x sib ('Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Rex' FCC/AOS)
Paph. sanderianum (‘Twister’ x ‘Henry’)
Paph stonei x sib ('Maybrook' AM/AOS x 'Golden Boy')
Paph tigrinum
Paph . tranlienianum
Paph vietnamense
Paph. wilhelminiae ('Equanimity'AM/AOS x 'Ron')

Phrag Jason Fischer


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice plants!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice pick ups!


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice new additions! I picked up a Chou-Yi Yuki not too long ago, I can't wait to see it bloom!!


----------



## Elena (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! 



shakkai said:


> I picked up a Chou-Yi Yuki not too long ago, I can't wait to see it bloom!!



Same here! I've had better luck flowering Brachys than Parvis so far, so I'm hoping that the niveum influence will make this one a bit easier for me.


----------



## dan_t (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Elena

That's a great looking list! Some of those I would love to own - as you say it's just time and space...


Dan


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Feb 27, 2009)

I must think thats a nice collection of species at least since I have a bunch of sibs of the same plants from Sam. Sounds like a very nice collection.


----------



## Elena (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Yup, quite a few of my Paphs are from Sam, bought t the time when the pound was still worth something  I've never been disappointed with any of the plants that I got from him and it's good to be able to buy things that might not be available over here.


----------



## Elena (Mar 23, 2009)

One in, one out 

New things are in *bold* and things I no longer own are underlined.

Mexipedium xerophyticum

Paph Armeni White (armeniacum x delenatii)
Paph Chou-Yi Yuki (hangianum x niveum)
Paph Delophyllum (glaucophyllum x delenatii)
Paph Hsinying Franz (Paph. rothschildianum 'In Charm' x Stoned Susan 'In Charm')
Paph Jade Lauren Whales (White Knight 'Full Moon' x Christmas Snow 'Jade')
Paph. Joyce Hasegawa (delenatii x emersonii)
Paph. Lady Isabel (stonei 'Henry' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum ‘Mount Millais’ FCC/RHS-FCCAOS x stonei)
Paph Michael Koopowitz (philippinense var roebelinii 'Red Spider'x sanderianum 'Red Spider')
Paph. Prince Edward of York (sanderianum 'Long Red Petal' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Paph Rosy Dawn ‘Superbum’ AGM/RHS
Paph Saint Swithin (roth 'Bion' FCC/AOS x phil var. roebelinii 'Birch Point' HCC/AOS)
Paph Saint Swithin (phil ‘Select x roth ‘Mont Millais’ FCC/RHS-FCC/AOS)
Paph. Vera Pellechia (Saint Swithin x stonei)



Paph bellatulum var. album 'Pure Snow' x self
Paph concolor
Paph delenatii var. album "White Shine" x self
Paph. delenatii var. album x self
Paph fairrieanum (‘Will Scarlet’ x ‘#1’)
Paph. fairrieanum 'Queen of Spade' AM/AOS x self
Paph helenae
Paph. henryanum x sib
Paph. henryanum x sib
Paph. leucochilum x sib ('Jeanie' AM/AOS x 'Red Sunset')
Paph. micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x sib ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
Paph. niveum x sib ('Full Moon' x 'Jumbo Snow Ball')
Paph philippinense var. roebelinii
Paph rothschildianum x sib ('Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Rex' FCC/AOS)
Paph. sanderianum (‘Twister’ x ‘Henry’)
*Paph sangii*
Paph stonei x sib ('Maybrook' AM/AOS x 'Golden Boy')
Paph tigrinum
Paph . tranlienianum
Paph vietnamense
Paph. wilhelminiae ('Equanimity'AM/AOS x 'Ron')

Phrag Jason Fischer


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2009)

I would replace a Delophyllum with a *sangii *too! There was one at the show this weekend, it was on steroids! I kinda prefer the little guys, there's some charm as well as the weirdness!


----------



## Elena (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Rose! I'm quite excited because I wanted one for a while now but they are hard to find and can be pretty expensive (65-100 euro!). The Delophyllum paid for about 2/3 of sangii (and it's not an itty bitty one either) so I'm pretty pleased all around.

"Charm and weirdness" is probably the best description of sangii I've seen so far  I like that.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 24, 2009)

Wonderful variation in plants, should be a really interesting collection in the years to come.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely list!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

Good collection but ...



we need fotos! :drool:


----------



## Elena (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

Eric, what do you want to see the photos _of?_


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

Orchids silly!


----------



## Elena (Mar 24, 2009)

What, all of them? You don't ask for much, do you? oke:

They are all over the place (none on the sofa yet, though) but here' my big bay window which is where most of the slippers are.

















(and yes, that hygrometer really is showing 70 odd % humidity)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

Ahhhhh, very nice. You move them all to water them?


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 25, 2009)

Brings back memories!


----------



## Elena (Mar 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> You move them all to water them?



Yup, all 70 odd of them. I like to give them a thorough drenching at every watering which is easier to do by the sink. 

Rose, I imagine that's how most people start


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

No way, I water too often, I started w/ trays.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 25, 2009)

:rollhappy: oh yes! 
The first thing that came to mind was my husband (the custom cabinet maker) would have a fit if I let pots come in contact with finished wood!  (Hmm .... could that have been the main catalyst for the GH?) I went the tray route! I knew someone that had each plant in a white ceramic pot, seemed like too much expense & work for me but that's the way she wanted it & it made her happy - that's all that counts!


----------



## Elena (Mar 26, 2009)

Ceramic pots are okay for display purposes but they take too much space and limit the number on plants you can squeeze into an area 

My sangii are here, the seller kindly sent me two  The senior is in a 3 inch pot, the junior in 2"


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 26, 2009)

:drool: Lucky you! :clap: They both look good, the 3" is _really _nice! Excellent purchase!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice new additions!


----------



## Elena (Apr 26, 2009)

Mexipedium xerophyticum

Paph Armeni White (armeniacum x delenatii)
Paph Chou-Yi Yuki (hangianum x niveum)
Paph Hsinying Franz (Paph. rothschildianum 'In Charm' x Stoned Susan 'In Charm')
Paph Jade Lauren Whales (White Knight 'Full Moon' x Christmas Snow 'Jade')
Paph. Joyce Hasegawa (delenatii x emersonii)
Paph. Lady Isabel (stonei 'Henry' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Paph. Lady Isabel (rothschildianum ‘Mount Millais’ FCC/RHS-FCCAOS x stonei)
Paph Michael Koopowitz (philippinense var roebelinii 'Red Spider'x sanderianum 'Red Spider')
Paph. Prince Edward of York (sanderianum 'Long Red Petal' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Paph Rosy Dawn ‘Superbum’ AGM/RHS
Paph Saint Swithin (roth 'Bion' FCC/AOS x phil var. roebelinii 'Birch Point' HCC/AOS)
Paph Saint Swithin (phil ‘Select x roth ‘Mont Millais’ FCC/RHS-FCC/AOS)
Paph. Vera Pellechia (Saint Swithin x stonei)

*Paph ang-thong var. album*
Paph bellatulum var. album 'Pure Snow' x self
Paph concolor
Paph delenatii var. album "White Shine" x self
Paph. delenatii var. album x self
Paph fairrieanum (‘Will Scarlet’ x ‘#1’)
Paph. fairrieanum 'Queen of Spade' AM/AOS x self
*Paph hangianum Select x sib*
Paph helenae
Paph. henryanum x sib
Paph. henryanum x sib
Paph. leucochilum x sib ('Jeanie' AM/AOS x 'Red Sunset')
Paph. micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x sib ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
Paph. niveum x sib ('Full Moon' x 'Jumbo Snow Ball')
Paph philippinense var. roebelinii
Paph rothschildianum x sib ('Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Rex' FCC/AOS)
Paph. sanderianum (‘Twister’ x ‘Henry’)
Paph sangii
Paph sangii
Paph stonei x sib ('Maybrook' AM/AOS x 'Golden Boy')
Paph tigrinum
Paph. tranlienianum
Paph vietnamense
Paph. wilhelminiae ('Equanimity'AM/AOS x 'Ron')

Phrag Jason Fischer


----------



## hieuphysic (May 20, 2015)

this is a great selection. Do you have Paph. Hirsutissimum "Peloric" ?


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2015)

:rollhappy: 
So desperate! This thread was last upped in 2009!


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2015)

Elena - Good catch! Two for the price one. Can't beat that.


----------



## Wendy (May 20, 2015)

NYEric said:


> :rollhappy:
> So desperate! This thread was last upped in 2009!



I was gonna say.......:rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2015)

Wendy said:


> I was gonna say.......:rollhappy:



whoa - I didn't even catch that.


----------

